# Football Tonight



## antpro26 (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi, we play 6 a-side football every Monday night 7-8pm and every Saturday morning 10-11am.
We're 2 short for tonight so let me know if you fancy a game.
We play at the Hayya gym in the meadows area, near Emirates International School and Spinneys.

We're a mixed standard and mixed ages, so anyone welcome.

Thanks, Anthony.


----------



## antpro26 (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi everyone,

Same situation as last week. But were only 1 short for tonight! Let me know asap if you can play.

Thanks, Anthony.


----------



## spam (Apr 10, 2010)

antpro26 said:


> Hi, we play 6 a-side football every Monday night 7-8pm and every Saturday morning 10-11am.
> We're 2 short for tonight so let me know if you fancy a game.
> We play at the Hayya gym in the meadows area, near Emirates International School and Spinneys.
> 
> ...


Anthony - I didn't check the site yesterday so missed this. I can play next Monday if you need any players. PM me if you do. Cheers


----------



## JTT (May 30, 2011)

antpro26 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Same situation as last week. But were only 1 short for tonight! Let me know asap if you can play.
> 
> Thanks, Anthony.


Yep, me too. I'm available from next week.

You have my E-mail address if you're looking for players. Should be able to play regularly.


----------



## hamir (Aug 11, 2011)

*football*

anthony
i would love to come in and play sat as well as monday can u count me in i am 32 and have just moved here


----------



## hamir (Aug 11, 2011)

antpro26 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Same situation as last week. But were only 1 short for tonight! Let me know asap if you can play.
> 
> Thanks, Anthony.


hi anthony, count me in for sat morning 11 am game i will be there. can u tell me the address u guys play at. also monday 7 pm i am in


----------



## antpro26 (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi, there are a few spaces again for tonight.

PM me your number and I will text you to confirm the details.
10am Meadows Hayya gym.

Thanks, Anthony.


----------



## Shirbiny (Mar 27, 2012)

Hey Anthony!

Hope all is well!

I have just moved to Dubai 3 days ago n i would love to join u if you still have any players' shortage

Please advise on the location and next game as I am new here.

Thank you,
Waleed


----------



## secrethq1 (Mar 24, 2012)

Shirbiny said:


> Hey Anthony!
> 
> Hope all is well!
> 
> ...


Hey Waleed,

Just moved here myself from London, I'm also looking to play some football! 
We should keep in touch and maybe organise a game?

Thanks
Sufiyan.


----------



## webmongaz (Feb 2, 2011)

guys why don't you just enter a team in the Duplays leagues that start 8/9 April, 10 weeks of organised football, differenet divisions etc and over 100 teams.

DUPLAYS.com Dubai Football (Soccer) leagues, events, and more


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

I would also love to join to !


----------

